
Ask HN: What are your favorite podcasts? - oldmanhorton
I haven&#x27;t been able to find a good repository for technical podcasts. I currently listen to Javascript Jabber, Tomorrow, and Hardcore History, but I would love to find more, especially good niche podcasts about programming or history&#x2F;politics. Any suggestions?
======
devops_monkey
Software Engineering Daily

